# Pallet shed !



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

This guy was the first of three that I will have buy the end of 2012 I hope. It is made out of 4*6 pallets and scrap 2*4's and a lot of Beer  :lol: .
I used Barn and Fence paint that stuff is ridiculously thick. I hope I give you guys some Ideas enjoy!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

oops sorry forget a pic! This shed holds 2 full cords actually a little more.


----------



## pyronut (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great   Job well done


----------



## davmor (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good. Nice reuse of materials.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 4, 2011)

nice, neat job, looks really good


----------



## steeltowninwv (Dec 4, 2011)

nice..been thinking about one or two of these myself...what did u use for roofing?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

Steeltowninwv
I used 3/4 plywood for sheeting roffing felt for underlayment then drip edge shingles I found in the garage left over from something. The hole thing was less than $100 us for materiels.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks real nice. Can you put up some more pictures of it? I might want to copy it if you don't mind.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeromehdmc
Certainly I will take some more of them and put them up for you. 

Good luck 
Pete
Ps You cant copy the beer I made that lol  ;-P


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work Pete and painting it just put a nice touch on it. Most that we see are not painted and of course, not painted means they won't last as long or look as good.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 4, 2011)

Pete that came out great! How big is the floor space? I like how the walls give good airflow too and it would be easy to tarp the sides to keep the rain and snow from onto the wood inside..

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

Ray, you need to build one of these to put next to your other one.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 4, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ray, you need to build one of these to put next to your other one.



If I could I would!!

Ray


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 4, 2011)

That its one sweet shed. Soo breathable.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 4, 2011)

ART!
Very nice 
The wood in there looks great too


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

Raybonz 
The pallets are 4*6 side by side in the floor with a spacer in between so the floor is about 50 square ft. The roof is 8 ft in front and 7 ft in the rear. 
Tarps are soooooo eazy to hang on this wood shed I am going to put them up with hooks on top and a 2*4 screwed to the bottom. I will try to remember the pics soon. It gets very dark early now so I might not get them up until next weekend.


----------



## Blasket (Dec 4, 2011)

That's so Inspiring! ;-)


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice, I was thinking about picking up a used corn crib for a couple hundred bucks. This looks better, and a little more manageable. +1 on the beer! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool Pete. Nice to see those things get used for something like that. A strange thing, my wife and I drove by a house the other day 3-4 miles from our place and he was building a storage shed, pretty big one, out of pallets. We thought, what the heck? Well, they are free. Makes for a building. Cool. Hope he makes it good and strong. Now I see your wood shed. Very cool. Nice work Pete. Love the color.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 5, 2011)

I like it.  Curious how the roof is secured.  Any risk of it blowing off?


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 5, 2011)

That is a much nicer version of how I use my pallets......I just have it floored, and sides.....looks great


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks really good Pete, did you say the pallets are 4 feet by 6 feet? I have about 30 pallets but they're all 40 inch by 48 inch, maybe I can get creative with them and try to replicate what you have somewhat. Looking forward to more pics for ideas.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 5, 2011)

Golfandwoodnut 
I have the roof secured with hurricane straps as well as being nailed in pretty darn tight. So far no blow aways, it has survived some wild weather this year.

Weatherguy
Yes the pallets are 4 ft by 6 ft and I used pallets I tore apart for the 2*4's for the rafters in the roof as well as the center support.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

I think we need to have . . . what was it called . . . Pallet Island photos . . . posted up here and compare the two.  Looks very nice . . . and cheaply done. That said . . . I still have a special place in my heart for Pallet Island.


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 5, 2011)

Totally stealing this.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just for comparison sake...


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 5, 2011)

And to note, I can do some pretty nice work when I want to...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 5, 2011)

Ctwoodbuner 
Is that a floor its very nice?


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ipe deck.  Drilled screwed and plugged [178 times] as well as biscuit joined 'screwless' installation.  Sanding it twice was the hard part really.  Installed a hot tub and needed a nice deck to get to it.  Inside the sliding door is getting a nice hardwood floor so i wanted outside to look as good...thanks.


----------



## mecreature (Dec 5, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> And to note, I can do some pretty nice work when I want to...



that sure is an upgrade from your previous wood shed.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 5, 2011)

I drew up some plans and Im going to attempt to build a shed similar to Petes, its probably going to end up looking more like pallet island than Petes but we'll see.


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 5, 2011)

a winner for sure, very nice!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 5, 2011)

I really am going to put up more pictures for ya lol its just dark by the time I am home. I will have to take them this friday! sorry guys 
Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 5, 2011)

weatherguy 
Just a heads up if you paint it do the painting before the assembly. I would have saved so much time but who thinks paint first.
Pete


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 6, 2011)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> weatherguy
> Just a heads up if you paint it do the painting before the assembly. I would have saved so much time but who thinks paint first.
> Pete



Good idea, thanks, I want to paint my brown so its blends in, I dont want it to stand out and draw attention.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 6, 2011)

weatherguy 
There is a paint at Home Depot called Barn & Fence it comes in brown, red and white where I am at. If you can find it that stuff is absolutely the thickest strongest outdoor paint I have found. My father painted his swing 15 years ago with it and it still holds strong today I used it on my wood shed and wow it dries hard. It may be called Porch and Rail as well at least it looks the same. 

Good luck 
Pete


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Just for comparison sake...



That's the one . . . but darn it . . . I still like this for some odd reason.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 6, 2011)

I am not sure why but that picture makes me think of an old man in a straw hat striking oil lol


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the cover you have on pallet island, what size is the canopy and where did you get it? You could leave the area open all spring and summer and just put the cover on in late fall and get a little more seasoning.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 9, 2011)

Here are more pics for Ya. it is kinda hard to see the inside because it is full sorry for that. There are hurricane straps on the inside of the rack to hold down the roof, the sides have cross braces to keep it from moving in the wind. The shelter is steady as a rock and won't budge in high winds when empty. the light spots in the side shot are sun light bouncing off. Thanks for all the compliments guys !  I hope this helps you guys with your sheds, and just think it could be a redneck gazebo in the summer  :lol:


----------



## Stevebass4 (Dec 9, 2011)

great looking shed!!


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice job, thanks for the pics, Im hoping to attempt mine this weekend if my brother has the time to help me out.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 9, 2011)

That's the best $100.00 shed I have ever seen! Now you've a new stove coming life is good!


Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys she's a cadillac of blood sweat and well no tears lol. 
Weatherguy I would Love to see yours when your done ! 

Thanks Ray for the compliment and I am gonna climb in the stove and get warm while watching tv through the glass haha. No heat sucks man Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :exclaim:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2011)

Well Pete, when you are young and have a good partner.....


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I had my brothers help, took us most of the day to move things around and get the base done. I leveled the area, its a slight slope and put down stone, then we layed the pallets down and levelled them. At least now I can do most of the work alone and chip away at it. I needed to do this to make room for the 3 cords of rounds I have to split, Im going to make a pallet rack that should hold 3 cords. Once this is done Ill have storage for 12 cords (3 years) and plenty of room to dump/process more wood.
Ill take pics when its light out to show my progress, if it comes out decent Im might even post them


----------



## wetwood (Dec 11, 2011)

If you built something that nice out of scrap around here  the county tax appraiser would label it a 2 car garage on a concrete foundation then just tell you to try and prove it's not.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 11, 2011)

weatherguy I hope you post them we would all love to see em I am sure. It sounds like it will be sweet from what you have done so far.

Pete


----------

